# Brown staining while on estrogens ,,due for et in 2 weeks



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, has anyone else had brown staining during run up to et. Im, on day 2 of estrogens and have a brown staining, the type I get before a period. Does this mean Im due to take a bleed?

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Shelly!!
When i first started estrogen 2mths before my transfer my AF came on day 2 or 3 of starting them. Would your AF normally be due around now?
Also I had a very small bleed a a few weeks into using the evopad..only for a day or so and it appears it quite normal...I guess it could be either of these!

xxxx


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Shelly, it's worrying isn't it but try to stay calm.  I called my 'care' clinic in Southampton and they upped my estrogen to 9mg a day instead of 6mg. Although my lining had already reached 11mls by then (1 week of taking estrogen), they were of the opinion that it's better to be safe than sorry.  You want your lining to grow for ET not get thinner.  From my own experience, the only bleed you're supposed to get is when you're downregging. You don't say if you've been downregging - have you just started taking estrogen or have you already down-regged?

So it could be that you haven't enough estrogen yet in your body to stop your lining from coming away.  If i were you, i would call or email Reprofit and mention this to them, particularly if it continues and you don't run 'clear'.  You want to be in tip top condition for your ET and knowing Reprofit, they will respond ASAP and remedy the situation and up your estrogen.  If they don't it must mean they aren't worried about it.  

Are you having care in the UK and will you be having a 'thickness' scan before you go out to CZ?  That might put your mind at rest.

Best of luck.

Wendeth


----------

